# Για τον ψηφιακό Τύπο



## nickel (Nov 30, 2014)

Όχι πως δεν είναι πολλές οι αφορμές αν θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε τα του ψηφιακού Τύπου, αλλά να μια που βρήκα στο δρόμο μου:


*Προλετάριοι του ψηφιακού Τύπου*
Δημήτρης Ν. Μανιάτης | ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: Τα Νέα 29/11/2014 |

Την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε διέρρευσε μια είδηση από δημοφιλή ιστοσελίδα πως ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας δείπνησε με τις κυρίες Γιάννα Αγγελοπούλου και Μαριάννα Λάτση σε πριβέ κλαμπ του Κολωνακίου. Πριν ακόμη προλάβει το γραφείο Τύπου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αλλά και κύκλοι των δύο ισχυρών γυναικών να διαψεύσουν το παραπάνω, το «κακό» είχε γίνει. Η είδηση είχε ήδη αναπαραχθεί, τα σχόλια είχαν αρχίσει να παίρνουν φωτιά και οι συνήθεις καλοθελητές (που φοβούνται την έλευση του «κομμουνισμού») είχαν ήδη υψώσει τα ψηφιακά τους δάχτυλα. Τι κι αν η είδηση διαψεύστηκε; Πλέει από τότε στα πελάγη του Ίντερνετ. Η πραγματικότητα εξάλλου είναι αυτό που εμφανίζεται στην οθόνη μας. Όχι αυτό που εκτυλίσσεται γύρω μας. 
Τι είδους δημοσιογραφία είναι όμως αυτή που παράγει και αναπαράγει μια τέτοια ψευδή είδηση; Ποια η νέα φόρμα στον Τύπο όπου διακόσιες λέξεις, μία φωτογραφία και δύο τίτλοι γίνονται viral και καθορίζουν την ατζέντα της επικαιρότητας; Η πραγματικότητα των ιστοσελίδων είναι περισσότερο σύνθετη και περίπλοκη απ' όσο νομίζουμε. Και τα καλώδια του ημιθανούς πτώματος της δημοσιογραφίας από την Εντατική εδώ τραβιούνται μέρα με τη μέρα. Νέα, μορφωμένα παιδιά στελεχώνουν τις νέες ψηφιακές γαλέρες σε υποφωτισμένα δωμάτια με μπόλικη ακτινοβολία, τάπερ και στρες. Εδώ υπάρχει χρόνος ανάρτησης είδησης (3-4 την ώρα), οι αμοιβές δεν φτάνουν τα τριακόσια ευρώ. Το πρεκαριάτο (precarious: επισφαλής), ευέλικτο και αβέβαιο, κόβει και κολλάει χιλιάδες δελτία Τύπου, σέρβις κομμάτων και μαγαζιών, ειδήσεις που δεν ελέγχονται. Και η αόρατη μηχανή που μετράει τα κλικ της κάθε ιστοσελίδας αποτελεί τον σύγχρονο αξιολογητή τους. Έτσι, μια είδηση όπως το γεύμα του Τσίπρα στο Κολωνάκι δεν αποκαθίσταται. Δεν ανασκευάζεται. Συνεχίζει να κοσμεί την πρώτη σελίδα του εκάστοτε σάιτ.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: το Ίντερνετ και οι ιστοσελίδες έκαναν (και) καλό στους «δεινόσαυρους» των εφημερίδων. Μίλησαν θαρραλέα σε πολλές φάσεις. Έκαναν αποκαλύψεις. Γράφτηκαν σπουδαία κείμενα. Και υπήρξαν επιτυχίες. Μια νέα φόρμα προστέθηκε πλάι στον παραδοσιακό Τύπο. Η νέα διακτίνιση όμως (από τον χάρακα του υπευθύνου ύλης της εφημερίδας και τη σύσκεψη στο πάτημα ενός κουμπιού) δεν είχε πάντα στα μπαγκάζια της τους παλιούς αθάνατους και αδιαπραγμάτευτους όρους. Η διασταύρωση της είδησης, η πρωτογενής έρευνα, η επανόρθωση του λάθους έμειναν πίσω. Τώρα ο χρόνος είναι αμείλικτος και εις βάρος μιας κάποιας δεοντολογίας.
Ακόμη και η ΕΣΗΕΑ έμεινε πίσω σε αυτό. Δεν έδωσε γρήγορα στέγη στο νέο δυναμικό. Δεν χαρτογράφησε τα newsrooms, δεν σχεδίασε την παρέμβαση και τις λύσεις της. Έμεινε αμήχανη, μεταπολιτευτική. Την ίδια ώρα, η νέα βάρδια των δημοσιογράφων, δικτυωμένη, φοβισμένη, μορφωμένη και επισφαλής, θα αναπαραγάγει το νέο ψέμα. Που, όμως, όταν γίνει κυρίαρχο αποτελεί τη νέα πραγματικότητα.​

Και για το _πρεκαριάτο_, αν το είχατε ξεχάσει:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9195-precariat-πρεκαριάτο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2014)

Και για το ιότροπο (viral):

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5988


----------

